# Playgroup??



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Our local mums and tots group which we attend also run a daily playgroup 2 and half hours sessions, my little one is 2 next week and they have said she could start next term! was thinking only one session, might do us both some good? But dont know if she is still too young she isnt potty trained yet and wont be starting that till probably after xmas now but they take children who arent anyway.

Does anyone else on here take theres to a playgroup session at this age? Its so hard to know wether you are doing the right thing.
Our little one is very outgoing and confident but has never been left or looked after by anyone else since coming to us, part of me thinks this will get harder if I leave it until pre-school age.

Thanks

Dawny
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Personally I would get her used to being left for 30 mins - 1hour by a trusted family memeber or friend first.  then she will relate being left by mummy as being left with someone I already know adn trust.  then you can move on to playgroups etc.  

I would accept a place for after Christmas (if they will hold it for you) and start now to do 'leaving you with granny/auntie x for a little bit whilst I go and do ....' and then try a supermarket creche for half and hour (or somewhere else with leaders she doesn't know) and build it up. Don't rush in to anything.  At 22months my DD would go to sunday school for an hour without me but she knew I was just next door in church and she knew the leaders really well by that point. We did lots of toddler groups with 'remote play' where at certain times the mummies sat and talked whilst the children went off to play on their own in the room - but could come back if they needed. And then big soft plays where they only come back to you for juice /snack! Then my DD started going to ikea creche at aged 3 (just an hour) and loved it but she didn't do so well with nursery school but I think that was more to do with the environment than anything else (she didn't have a named 'special person' to go to when she was upset/scared/unsure and it all just got too much for her).  But even now aged 3.5 we have to remind her that the special thing about mummies adn daddies is that when they go away they will ALWAYS come back.  She just has this innate/non-verbal fear of us not coming back or leaving her with someone else.

Go for it - just be aware it might take a wee bit longer than with other children and take it a step at a time.  Once you get over the hurdles and get time to your self you will never go back as it is wonderful to have ME time again and do shopping in peace etc 

Magenta x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Magenta,

Thanks for your wise words and it makes sense what you have said, I was perhaps thinking after xmas too as totally freaked me out when they said next term! she gets left with our 18year son for short periods but havent moved onto grandma yet but am working on this!
The mums and tots group is very familiar to her and the playgroup will be in same room and the same leader as mums and tots but like you pointed out they always come looking for their mummys when want something I would hate it if she went looking for me and I wasnt there and she didnt understand.

The ikea creche is a good idea as well will have to give that one a go too.

Thanks again

Dawny
x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

HI Dawny

Perhaps another idea is to see if you can attend the playgroup with DD on some session before she is left on her own. That way you can both get used to the environment with each other there , DD will get the vibes from you its a safe place to be and you will feel comfprtable knowing what DD is up to!

we are just looking into childminders fo BBB as the plan is i go back to work for 2 days a week at the end of FEb and everyone tells me all the angst about leaving him is me and he will be absolutelly fine!!


HHH


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks HHH,

Yes I think it is me who is getting anxious too. My little one knows the place where the playgroup is as its the same one as the mum and tots group she attends, I'm thinking now to wait until she is about 2and a half as thinking two is a little young or though would of been nice though!

Dawny
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Dawny

Just wanted to say my DD went to playgroup for the first time when she was just over 2 and was still in nappies. It was a needs-must situation with my return to work but we started her with 2 afternoon sessions and built it up to 4 afternoon sessions a week. I didn't potty train her until the easter, so she was 2 1/2 by then.

No problems, apart from my anxiety attacks on leaving her!!
To be honest, I've been clinging on to my newest daughter for dear life and not even considering leaving her with anyone else other than ME! Until last week, I had to take the plunge and leave them both with their grandparents for a couple of hours - it was parent's evening at school. I felt sick the whole time. Imagining that she'd been screaming for me as soon as she realised I'd left.
When we got home, MIL said she'd not so-much-as whimpered!   Huh! I was a little cheesed off she'd not even missed me!!!

Sure your DD will be fine whenever you decide to take the plunge!


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Dawny

Like Ever, mine was a needs-must situation with my return to work.  Our little one had 2 half day afternoon sessions at a local nursery school for the month before I returned to work and then 3 full days.  He was only just 2 years old.  I shouldn't worry about potty training, our little one was not potty trained until he was 3 years old (we tried when he was 2 /12 but he was not ready so we waited another 6 months and he was dry within days).  The nursery were really helpful with the potty training both times.  Any nursery should allow you to stay with her for a few sessions to settle her.  As she is outgoing and confident I shouldn't think you will have any problems, she will probably love it.

Tracey x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks ever and Tracey,

I'm going to take her in the new year and stay with her which is allowed and then start half sessions when she is about 2.5years I think sometimes the confidence bit is a coping strategy and dont want to push her too soon, I think cos a lot of the other mums do it with their children at the group I was perhaps getting carried away a bit  its so hard isnt it to make the right decision for our little ones and fortunately it isnt a needs must for me cos my working hours are going to be in an evening.

Thanks again

Dawny
x


----------

